# Pressed Find Max Core, 10000 Articfacts now



## lukeb (Dec 8, 2004)

Soon as I pressed Find Max Core ive got like 1000 artifacts on screen wtf..Ive got 3 case fans + stock GPU fan running....
Ive got a Radeon 9800 Pro
Jesus wtf dont tell me i killed it?


----------



## lukeb (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh and I forgot to mention my cards still running at defaults, and right now the left side of my screen has yellow lines down it, and during startup things like the windows logo is all distorted!


----------

